# Are you using QR codes?



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Scan this to see where it leads. 


I am very curious as to if any other contractors are embracing QR codes.
If so what kind of a response have you had? Were did you put the QR code?


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like I got my answer. I big fat no. I will let you know how mine goes. I am putting a QR code on the tailgate of my truck and using it with Facebook ads.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Just caught this article today:

http://blogs.forbes.com/ciocentral/...-meets-the-real-world-moving-beyond-qr-codes/

Interesting stat:



> QR codes are a great way to share data, but have seen very little adoption. The 9 million users of the most popular QR code scanner for the iPhone scan just 4,000 QR codes per day.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting, I scanned with my phone and it brought me to your website. But wouldn't it be just as easy for someone to type the URL into their phone instead of walking up to your truck and scanning it? You can talk to smart phones too now, I can just say your website address into my phone and it should come up.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I can only see them as having limited usefulness. We put them on the back of our business cards this time around to see how that works. I can only see them being used if they are right in your hand and slightly easier than typing it in, or at least more of a novelty.

Shaw Flooring has tried a different approach using a Microsoft Tag reader. Our carpet displays will often have a code that you can scan and go right to more details on a specific product. This seems far more useful to me, but doesn't seem to be working either.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

gideond said:


> I can only see them as having limited usefulness. We put them on the back of our business cards this time around to see how that works. I can only see them being used if they are right in your hand and slightly easier than typing it in, or at least more of a novelty.
> 
> Shaw Flooring has tried a different approach using a Microsoft Tag reader. Our carpet displays will often have a code that you can scan and go right to more details on a specific product. This seems far more useful to me, but doesn't seem to be working either.


What's the difference?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

The difference in the tags? Not much. The QR codes look like the ones above and the MS tags are all triangular and jagged looking. Just a different way to basically do the same thing. MS just can't stand to use something that is already out there. They have to make their own version of it instead.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love those things. Scan it and it downloads or goes to a site. Very cool. I was loading stuff into my new droid phone and when a app didn't have a QR I was bummed. My only worry is that you may scan and go somewhere you don't want to go and you have no control.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No.

Not one of the answers in your poll


----------



## stevebenjamins (Jun 22, 2011)

I _*was* _a proponent of QR Codes until I actually used them in an ad campaign. 

We spearheaded a transit-ad campaign for a non-profit with QR Codes, hoping that QR Codes would give an immediate point of sale and give insight to what transit shelters were more valuable. 

We received very few donations. The upside is we recooped a lot of the cost through earned-media coverage (people thought our use of QR codes were cool).

So I came away feeling that QR codes were fun to talk about but just weren't actually being used. 

My $0.02


----------



## PDArch (Oct 6, 2011)

I am using them on the signs I put out in front of the jobs I have done while they are under construction. I am not sure how well they work but I figured it couldn't hurt since they are free.


----------



## stevebenjamins (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried them and have any stats on usage? I'd be curious if QR codes work well in certain geographies and not others (ie: people in florida could be more familiar with the technology than other places) ....


----------

